

For the Love of Spock - hownottowrite
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/adamnimoy/for-the-love-of-spock-a-documentary-film

======
ColinWright
Running my ETA script on the total pledge, it's currently predicting it will
reach its target on June 11th. My script has only been running 10 minutes -
I'll come back later with a more accurate update. It is, of course, only
measuring the current rate.

Edit:

Here's the output from the script:

    
    
      @ Jun 3 21:17:33  ETA = Jun 11 18:56:20 : 32852 /600000 @ Rate 0.83/sec
      @ Jun 3 21:22:33  ETA = Jun 10 06:05:37 : 33322 /600000 @ Rate 1.03/sec
      @ Jun 3 21:27:33  ETA = Jun 10 15:07:53 : 33482 /600000 @ Rate 0.97/sec
      @ Jun 3 21:32:33  ETA = Jun 11 06:17:02 : 33632 /600000 @ Rate 0.89/sec
      @ Jun 3 21:37:33  ETA = Jun 12 03:15:10 : 33717 /600000 @ Rate 0.80/sec
      @ Jun 3 21:42:57  ETA = Jun 12 03:20:50 : 34117 /600000 @ Rate 0.80/sec
      @ Jun 3 21:47:57  ETA = Jun 12 08:21:53 : 34267 /600000 @ Rate 0.78/sec
      @ Jun 3 21:52:57  ETA = Jun 12 13:05:00 : 34457 /600000 @ Rate 0.76/sec
      @ Jun 3 21:58:32  ETA = Jun 12 21:35:22 : 34577 /600000 @ Rate 0.73/sec
      @ Jun 3 22:03:32  ETA = Jun 12 02:03:19 : 35502 /600000 @ Rate 0.80/sec
      @ Jun 3 21:58:32  ETA = Jun 12 21:35:22 : 34577 /600000 @ Rate 0.73/sec
      @ Jun 3 22:03:32  ETA = Jun 12 02:03:19 : 35502 /600000 @ Rate 0.80/sec
      @ Jun 3 22:08:32  ETA = Jun 11 17:09:41 : 35692 /600000 @ Rate 0.84/sec
      @ Jun 3 22:13:32  ETA = Jun 11 12:13:06 : 35932 /600000 @ Rate 0.86/sec
      @ Jun 3 22:18:32  ETA = Jun 11 10:17:43 : 36122 /600000 @ Rate 0.87/sec
      @ Jun 3 22:23:32  ETA = Jun 11 08:23:13 : 36427 /600000 @ Rate 0.88/sec
      @ Jun 3 22:28:32  ETA = Jun 11 03:30:46 : 36977 /600000 @ Rate 0.90/sec

